# Accès au dossier partagé du NAS Synology



## aleben (26 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 
je viens d'acquérir un NAS SYNOLOGY ds 210j. Je configure mon Nas. J'ai accès facilement via windows au dossier partagé de mon NAS. Par contre avec mon mac, je suis obligé d'accéder en allant dans finder, aller, connecter au serveur, rentrer l'adresse ip. Ceci à chaque démarrage de mon NAS. Normalement il devrait apparaitre dans la section partagé du finder?

Pouvez-vous m'aider?

Aleben


----------



## lupastro (27 Juillet 2010)

Salut,
Dans le parametrage Du syno sous "partage fichier" "Win/mac os" qu' as tu mis?
Car mon synology 108j fonctionne très bien, autant avec mes mac que mon pc window.
Tiens moi au courant


----------



## aleben (28 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour lupastro, voici ma config pour le partage win/osx dans le fichier joint. J'ai également essayé de configurer pour time machine mais ça ne fonctionne pas non plus. 

Voilà

Aleben


----------



## Madmac (12 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai configuré un NAS relié à une freebox quelque part en France.
Je voudrais y accéder en ftp de mon bureau à partir de mon iMac.
Quand je tape l'adresse de mon NAS, (une adresse DDNS), il monte bien sur le bureau de l'iMac.
Je peux l'ouvrir et voir ce qu'il y a dedans.  Mais impossible d'y écrire quoique ce soit.
Pourtant je me suis bien mis des droits de lecture/écriture...

J'espérais pouvoir faire des sauvegardes Time Machine sur ce NAS, mais il n'apparait pas dans la liste des disques dur des préférences TM. Pourtant la configuration du NAS est prévue pour ce cas-là.

si vous avez une solution pour l'un de ces problèmes...


----------



## Aliboron (12 Août 2010)

Madmac a dit:


> Quand je tape l'adresse de mon NAS, (une adresse DDNS), il monte bien sur le bureau de l'iMac.
> Je peux l'ouvrir et voir ce qu'il y a dedans.  Mais impossible d'y écrire quoique ce soit.


Normal, Mac OS X ne sait pas écrire en FTP. Il te faut passer par un logiciel de FTP (et ça marchera sans problème).




Madmac a dit:


> J'espérais pouvoir faire des sauvegardes Time Machine sur ce NAS, mais il n'apparait pas dans la liste des disques dur des préférences TM. Pourtant la configuration du NAS est prévue pour ce cas-là.


Time Machine en FTP ???


----------



## Madmac (12 Août 2010)

Aliboron a dit:


> Normal, Mac OS X ne sait pas écrire en FTP. Il te faut passer par un logiciel de FTP (et ça marchera sans problème).
> 
> 
> 
> Time Machine en FTP ???



alors comment l'avoir sur le bureau et écrire dessus comme un disque local ?
là je sèche...

non, pas de TM en ftp, mais si le disque est monté par le réseau, je le vois... avec une adresse ip (même si c'est une adresse DDNS) ou bien il faut qu'il monte sur le bureau par un autre protocole ?
mais lequel ?


----------



## Aliboron (12 Août 2010)

Madmac a dit:


> alors comment l'avoir sur le bureau et écrire dessus comme un disque local ? là je sèche...


On ne peut pas. Que je sache et comme indiqué, ce n'est pas pris en charge par Mac OS X, il faut passer par un logiciel de FTP (Fetch, etc.) 




Madmac a dit:


> non, pas de TM en ftp, mais si le disque est monté par le réseau, je le vois... avec une adresse ip (même si c'est une adresse DDNS) ou bien il faut qu'il monte sur le bureau par un autre protocole ? mais lequel ?


Si ton Synology fait partie de la liste des appareils compatibles (et que tu as bien le firmware à jour) réfère-toi au manuel (au besoin sur leur site).


----------



## Madmac (12 Août 2010)

Aliboron a dit:


> On ne peut pas. Que je sache et comme indiqué, ce n'est pas pris en charge par Mac OS X, il faut passer par un logiciel de FTP (Fetch, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> Si ton Synology fait partie de la liste des appareils compatibles (et que tu as bien le firmware à jour) réfère-toi au manuel (au besoin sur leur site).



merci pour tes précisions.

Incroyable, que le disque puisse monter sur le bureau, mais qu'on ne puisse pas écrire dessus et que Mac ne gère pas ça... (quand les winUsers se moquent de moi avec mes Mac's, je comprends mieux ce qu'ils veulent dire sur les limitations du Mac...)

Pour Time Machine, j'ai le bon firmware, et j'ai essayer de paramétrer le Synology en suivant le manuel...
Mais je pense qu'il faut arriver à le monter sur le bureau pour que TM le voit et fasse les sauvegarde dessus...
et là je ne voit pas où j'ai oublié quelques choses...


----------



## Aliboron (12 Août 2010)

Madmac a dit:


> Pour Time Machine, j'ai le bon firmware, et j'ai essayer de paramétrer le Synology en suivant le manuel...


Pour Time Machine, il y a un fil dédi& à Time Machine sur le forum Mac OS X. Et par ailleurs, une recherche pourra te donner des éclairages complémentaires si besoin (comme par exemple par ici, ou par là).


----------



## Madmac (2 Septembre 2010)

Aliboron a dit:


> Pour Time Machine, il y a un fil dédi& à Time Machine sur le forum Mac OS X. Et par ailleurs, une recherche pourra te donner des éclairages complémentaires si besoin (comme par exemple par ici, ou par là).



je reviens sur cette recherche. partout l'on parle de sauvegarde time machine en réseau local.
ce que j'essaie de faire, c'est faire un sauvegarde time machine par internet.
le serveur et en ville, le synology à la campagne.
j'ai mis une adresse dyndns pour le synology, mais impossible de le faire monter sur le bureau hors ftp et dans ce dernier cas, time machine ne le voit pas.

est-ce possible ?


----------

